
The Things you shouldn't leave out on your About Me Blog Page - moneytized
http://www.moneytized.com/10-things-remember-aboutme-blog-page/
======
mkr-hn
Let me reciprocate on your attempt to give generic but well-meaning advice:

1: Whitespace is your friend. You should try it. Paragraphs need room to
breathe.

2: Tinyfont is tiny. 16px is a good standard, though some fonts can get away
with less.

3: I get the distinct impression that you just discovered the IM niche, but
you say you have years of experience. This advice is good, but it's been
repeated a million times over. I don't see what distinguishes this instance
from the others.

IM, as with any money-centric niche, is extremely crowded. Turn this into 10
posts that slowly tell readers why they should read you in addition to the
likes of Problogger and Copyblogger.

~~~
moneytized
Thank you for the comment, really helpful.

1) Done 2) You're absolutely right, I'll change it asap. 3) You're right, it
seems that the article author just discovered the IM niche and she really did!
It's the first attempt of our newest member of the team to write about
internet marketing and for her first article I am very very pleased! If you
see on the footer of the article, it's not me.

As to why I have chosen to add it to Moneytized, my thought was that even if
that subject has been analyzed thousands of times, when I am helping a friend
grasp the concepts around internet marketing, it would help to point him at
this page also, explaining what an about me page should have.

Thank you for the great feedback again! Angel

~~~
mkr-hn
Might want to put a blurb up top introducing the author. Or ask her to edit an
introduction in.

Random example (which happens to be one of my own posts on a blog that isn't
my own): [http://mediatapper.com/how-to-use-social-media-to-make-
frien...](http://mediatapper.com/how-to-use-social-media-to-make-friends-and-
promote-without-being-a-sleazeball/)

~~~
moneytized
We're making an author's box so that everyone easily knows who's article it
is. Thank you for the input mate, really appreciate it ;)

------
madhouse
The things you shouldn't leave in your blog post:

8) auto-converted to a smiley image (well, any kind of automatic conversion to
a graphical smiley face is generally a bad idea, but this blog post only has
8) :P). It kinda destroys every bit of credibility you had.

It also looks rather awkward in the middle of your post.

~~~
moneytized
Argh, that was actually my bad and it's already fixed. Thank you for the
notice!

